# buy 20kg Olympic weight plates



## 1adf1

have got a home gym and well need some more iron to pump so dose anyone no where the cheapest place to buy 20kg weight plates is

thanks


----------



## AuburnMuscle

im the same mate hopefully someone can post a link or something,


----------



## Fatstuff

Best to try and get second hand even old rusty stuff u can clean up and paint if u like


----------



## Sub-Zero

jus look in ebay


----------



## Lukeg

carboot sales are usually a good place


----------



## Mingster

Haven't been in a bit but www.sshealthfoods.com always used to be pretty cheap imo.


----------



## Aggression

Ask around at some gyms. My gym, Muscleworks in bethnal green, has invested in tons of new plates, so some of the more battered ones may be up for sale


----------



## Lukeg

Mingster said:


> Haven't been in a bit but www.sshealthfoods.com always used to be pretty cheap imo.


http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.gymequipment&details=1455

seems pretty reasonable


----------



## BLUTOS

Car wheel and tire can weigh in at 15-20 kg plus a great free bumper plate for loading the barbell.


----------



## Guest

BLUTOS said:


> Car wheel and tire can weigh in at 15-20 kg plus a great free bumper plate for loading the barbell.


Lol love it


----------



## siovrhyl

strength shop are always good i'm not saying there the cheapest but there stuff is quality an customer service is second to none


----------



## treecreeper

strenghshop uk, watsons gym equipment, and give ebay a try


----------



## bighead1985

Im sure I saw a thread saying Decathlon was cheap??


----------



## bighead1985

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/102712-cheap-iron-plates.html


----------

